

Sweyla's Color Theme Generator (vim, emacs, textmate, ...) - cskau
http://themes.sweyla.com/

======
david_shaw
This is done very well. I realized I had spent several minutes clicking "dark"
over and over again with my language of choice selected, carefully weighing
the pro's and con's of each little theme.

I am one of those guys that thinks that having a universal, easy-to-understand
syntax highlighting scheme is very important. I'm a vim guy, and my world was
completely changed when I found that the "torte" colorscheme was packaged with
vim and available on all of my machines; from my OSX box to my Linux and BSD
servers. I think the default syntax highlighting scheme, especially on dark
terminals, looks gross.

I move my ~/.vimrc around everywhere -- the relevant lines here are:

    
    
      syntax on
      colorscheme torte
    

I know there have been a _lot_ of posts recently about vim. Just like the "day
of a founder" posts, some of us really appreciate the inspiration and cool
hacks, while some people think it's getting way too superfluous. Personally,
I'm easily inspired :)

Hopefully this tool will help some people out, but I'd also suggest looking at
the colorschemes that ship with vim first; it might save the headache of
porting a scheme around all over the place if you're like me and edit code and
text everywhere!

